# Happy Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday dougdogs
Have a nice day.

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

dougdogs,

















Congrats on another year. Have a great day.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!

Have a great day!!

Gary


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks Guys!! It has started off a little bad at work, but it is amazing how kind sentiments from people you have never met, can make you feel better!!









Thanks again

Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We need to fix that never met thing









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

dougdogs, *You 'da Man!*
sunny *Happy Birthday* sunny

Hope your day gets better!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday!

Hope you have a Great day!







And if your lucky, maybe for your birthday you will get a new FORD to replace that CHEVY!!









Just kidding, have a good one!! sunny


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Have a wonderful day! I hope your day gets better by the minute.









Eat some cake for me


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope have (or had..think I'm a bit late) a GREAT Birthday!!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hope your day improved and became your best birthday ever!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

DD

Another year older and hopefully a year wiser.

Happy Birthday and enjoy your day. sunny

Thor


----------

